# Jazz in Jonesboro



## Cliff H. (Nov 6, 2006)

I have this Memphis in May qualifying event going on right in my little town. 
I will try to get some pics and taste some bbq.

http://www.asuindians.com/ViewArticle.d ... R_CONTENT=


----------



## wittdog (Nov 6, 2006)

Cliff why don't you try to compete?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 6, 2006)

To late for this event.  Maybe next year


----------

